# LSAH Parade (Diorama)



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

"Bad Wolf" parade...scale 1:32
Diorama 70 cm long


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm lov'in it. What figures are these?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow great painting on these figures:thumbsup:
Are you planning on weathering the building ?
Where did you get the Hitler figure?
Mcdee


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> Wow great painting on these figures:thumbsup:
> Are you planning on weathering the building ?
> Where did you get the Hitler figure?
> Mcdee


 Hi Mcdee,
I want including to change the color of the roof.
I don't remember the origen of Hitler>My wife had a store and 3 years ago and the first floor was inunded.From then,I have hundred of figures to paint all my entire life,and the next life
Anyway,If you want,I can take a look in my garage,and if I have another one(almost for sure) he can be yours as gift.
Vic


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

tiking said:


> I'm lov'in it. What figures are these?


Thanks 
The same ask me our mate,I need to take a look in my books.


----------

